# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  The Natural Right to Self-Defense

## Ronin Truth

> *The Natural Right to Self-Defense
> *
> By Andrew P. Napolitano
> 
> October 8, 2015
> 
> While the FBI continued to analyze the emails Hillary Clinton thought she deleted and her advisers pressed her to hire a Republican criminal defense attorney in Washington, a madman used a lawfully purchased handgun to kill a professor and eight students at a community college in Roseburg, Oregon. Looking to change the subject away from her emails, Clinton was quick to pounce.
> 
> She who has ripped into Republicans for seeking political gain from the four American deaths in Benghazi, Libya, now seeks her own political gain from the dozens of murdered children and young adults in Newtown, Connecticut, and Roseburg. On the heels of the latter and referring to both tragedies, she launched an emotional attack early this week on the two most recent Supreme Court decisions upholding the personal right to keep and bear arms. She offered to fix them should she be elected president.
> ...


 
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2015/10/...-self-defense/

Copyright © 2015 by LewRockwell.com. Permission to reprint in whole or in part is gladly granted, provided full credit and a live link are provided.

----------

